# Help me find a Name with J



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It's on! I am in search of a name. This is the litter I reserved a puppy with and I reserved one of the sable males. 
J-Wurf vom Sattelberg

So anyone knows a nice male and very masculine name with J?


So far I thought about:

Jack
Johnson
Jupiter
Jabato
Jar Jar
Jericho
Jesaja
Joker

Anymore ideas? So far I am very tempted to use Jar Jar


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake, Jones, Jarrid...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Like Jar Jar Binks? 

Jasper -it means treasure.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

jinx
jasper
jess 

??????


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Good_Karma said:


> Like Jar Jar Binks?
> 
> Jasper -it means treasure.


Yep, like JarJar Binks 
I love that annoying little bugger


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

German Shepherd Dog Names - letter J
great site with lotsa names!
I like Joker


----------



## brutus'momma (Sep 15, 2010)

Jarhead

(sorry marine family over here lol)

or maybe Jaeger or Jameson?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jarhead is a nice one too. Don't know if my husband would like it, he's Army 

But I like it!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> German Shepherd Dog Names - letter J
> great site with lotsa names!
> I like Joker


Nice!
Thanks for the link. There are some pretty good names on there. :wub:


----------



## brutus'momma (Sep 15, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Jarhead is a nice one too. Don't know if my husband would like it, he's Army
> 
> But I like it!


 
Lol yeah idk how that would go over... my cousin has a horse named Jarhead. Love it!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Jinx?
Jace?
Julius?
Johnny?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Jagger?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I loved the name Jitterbug Love on that list for girls!lol


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I like Joe. But Jar Jar is great!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Stosh said:


> I like Joe. But Jar Jar is great!


The name totally sticks with me too and it goes with the kennelname too, doesn't it?


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Jax?
Judah?
Jabba? (as in Jabba the Hut) lol


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I like Jack. It reminds me of the dog in the Little House on the Prairie books.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I think we have a winner- Jar Jar it is??


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Stosh said:


> I think we have a winner- Jar Jar it is??


Jar-Jar it is. 

It sticks in my head. :wild:

But Jabba the Hut would be cool too. 

Could you imagine the speaker calling for Jabba the Hut at a SchH trial?


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Jaxx, Jackson, Josh, Johnny, Jett, James, Jinx.


----------



## lauren_b_d (Aug 4, 2010)

I love the names Joben and Jerren


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

How about Janus? 

The Roman god of doorways. He is depicted with two heads each looking in opposite direction.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I like.... Jordan


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How about Justice.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jester

Jessie for Jessie James
Josie for Josie Whales

Jughead (out of the Archie comics and as opposed to Jarhead)

Jeeves ('cause it is always the butler that did it)

Jethro (Cause it just sounds BADD -- Jethro Tull)


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Jeb, Jobe, Jett, Jed, Jag.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

What about Jax?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

selzer said:


> jester
> 
> jessie for jessie james
> josie for josie whales
> ...



or or jethro gibbs! :d


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

selzer said:


> How about Justice.



Ooooh thats nice, but isn't that a little female-ish?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Jar-Jar it is.
> 
> It sticks in my head. :wild:
> 
> ...


*that would be hilarious!!!! They're probably be expecting this tubby dog and then WHAM!!!! Here comes anything but Jabba The Hut!!! *



Mrs.K said:


> Ooooh thats nice, but isn't that a little female-ish?


 
*Justice is a feminine name but how cool would you think it was to hear a GSD with the name Justice?! I mean police dog image in your head and everything!!! (i admit i'm tired so i may be rambling a bit)*

*I personally like Jar Jar, jasper, jake and joey. *


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

What abou Jurgen (really Juergen since I have no umlauts on my computer) after Jurgen Klimsmann the great German soccer player??  He did start his career in your neck of the woods after all??

But if you use it, don't be surprised if I show up with a boy with that name one day...that's been my hubby's number one choice for a long time if we get a male. But I can share.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like Jesaja and Jabato.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like Jinx and Jax

Jag, Jasper, Jed, Jekyll, Jet, Joker, Jace, Jesse, Jester, Jove, Julius, Jude


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Jar Jars Jabba the Hut? lol


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Judd?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> What abou Jurgen (really Juergen since I have no umlauts on my computer) after Jurgen Klimsmann the great German soccer player??  He did start his career in your neck of the woods after all??
> 
> But if you use it, don't be surprised if I show up with a boy with that name one day...that's been my hubby's number one choice for a long time if we get a male. But I can share.


I like Juergen as Well, I was putting on lotion when I thought of it though. 

Waht about Janco, Jacek, Jace, Jabrio, Jaborn, Jarice (Jar-ese), Jarcek, Jarko, Jareck, Jacoba, Java (who doesn't love coffee? lol), Jemlin, Jyver, Justice


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> Java (who doesn't love coffee? lol)



mmmmm Java Coffee


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I like Justice....


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I suck at names but when I saw the thread title *JOLT* came to mind. 
I bet this new puppy will be full of energy.


----------



## BernBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry if someone else already posted it, but did you consider Jesus?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

You could add some Latin spice to it how about Jorge(sp?)?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I know a big scary looking biker who's a big mush inside- his name is Judge. He has a little Jack Russell that he calls Puppy Wuppy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I like Judge too. 

I put Justice down there, because I used to work with a guy named Justice. I guess you could say he was a little feminine, not gay or anything -- had girl friends. If truth be told, I heard more about that than I wanted to know, but not the big burly biker kind of guy. 

I just like the idea of letting "Justice" take care of the intruder...


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a female sugar glider named Jacobi, but I call her Jake all the time. 

Everyone calls her a him. Even people that know she's a she. D:

I got her name from Jacoby Shaddix from Papa Roach.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

So the endlist is:

Jar-Jar
Jabba
Java
Justice 
Judge
Jarhead (even though hubby is in the Army the name is cool)



> I bet this new puppy will be full of energy.


It's Indras full-brother....boy are we in trouble once the pup gets here. Indra is going to have a blast and they'll both run around the place like crazy. That's a given... :wild:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Hmmm...I like Judge, Justice and Jar Head- that way your husband could blame his bad behavior on him being a Marine!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Jake is good ... don't you think ?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I forgot about Jones, it's a good name too


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

I like Jake or Jackson.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Jagger?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Jager... German for hunter.

Josco

Jace

Jago

Jalen

Johann


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Did anyone say Joker?

Judo

Jacko (Nick name for the kid in the Talisman)

Jason (I know its a people name, but if you are into slasher movies, than I think Jason was the slasher in the friday the thirteenth siries.)

Jumbo (sounds like an elephant)

Jumper (sounds like a mule)

If you believe the dog grows into his name....

Jello -- you are what you eat

Jimbo -- sounds like the Waltons with a worse accent.

edited to add: Jinx


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Jesse, Jesse James


----------

